# Flowerhorn - The Champion !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters !

This Is My New Son SuperWARIO !

THe Grand Champion Winner Of The Flowerhorn Competition In The Whole Country VIETNAM Sep/2/2012 !

I'm So Proud Of You My Son SuperWARIO For This New Grand Champion Tittle !


























All Comments R Welcome !

Please Enjoy La !

Thanks So Much !


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, stunning FH! That kok is ginormous!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments ! Oh Yeah La ! The KOK Look Like A World Map !


Pamela said:


> Wow, stunning FH! That kok is ginormous!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they *really* need a different word for that or maybe add an e to the end for those who don't know the correct pronunciation but beautiful fish indeed!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

u r an amazing competitor. you deserve to be very proud.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

What's in the kok? Is it hollow or is there a brain in there?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried to look that up , from what I can tell the "Nuchal Hump" is just tissue..no brain there lol


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulation's to the both of you Jacky. WOW what a champ! you must be so very proud of him, that kok is unbelievable. I know it sounds crazy but those lips look almost human.On a side note. My father ran an lfs for a few years as a semi retirement gig, he tell's me that he once did an impromptu autopsy on a fh and discovered that the kok is a fat deposit, wonder the label water kok comes from


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I tried to look that up , from what I can tell the "Nuchal Hump" is just tissue..no brain there lol


 I guess that means that I can't hire the fish to help me with some math issues.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

niteshift said:


> Congratulation's to the both of you Jacky. WOW what a champ! you must be so very proud of him, that kok is unbelievable. I know it sounds crazy but those lips look almost human.On a side note. My father ran an lfs for a few years as a semi retirement gig, he tell's me that he once did an impromptu autopsy on a fh and discovered that the kok is a fat deposit, wonder the label water kok comes from


 I wouldn't kiss the lips if you paid me.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

wow, your your flowerhorn is beautiful good luck


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the kok is just a fat storage, and also water, i think that is what makes up the hardcore flowerhorn foods is a high fat content but im not 100 on that...


and Jacky ... that thing is a BEAST, when i look at that head on shot i think it can read my mind....


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments, Supports, And Compliments My Sexy Brothers And Sisters ! SuperWARIO Has Been Living In Vancouver Canada For 6 Weeks Already ! I'm Gonna PUMP Him Up More ! Lol ! Don't Know How Much More I Can Do On Him !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Priceless Words!


onefishtwofish said:


> u r an amazing competitor. you deserve to be very proud.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


Lamplighter said:


> What's in the kok? Is it hollow or is there a brain in there?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

The KOK Is Full Of Fat And Protein !


Lamplighter said:


> What's in the kok? Is it hollow or is there a brain in there?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Valuable Words and Comments !


macframalama said:


> the kok is just a fat storage, and also water, i think that is what makes up the hardcore flowerhorn foods is a high fat content but im not 100 on that...
> 
> and Jacky ... that thing is a BEAST, when i look at that head on shot i think it can read my mind....


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

The KOK Is Full Of FAT And PROTEIN !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

his appears to be overfilled lol Id be afraid of it bursting if it gets any bigger


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

You could put that thing on display and have people pay for a chance to rub the kok for good health and luck!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For Everything !


niteshift said:


> Congratulation's to the both of you Jacky. WOW what a champ! you must be so very proud of him, that kok is unbelievable. I know it sounds crazy but those lips look almost human.On a side note. My father ran an lfs for a few years as a semi retirement gig, he tell's me that he once did an impromptu autopsy on a fh and discovered that the kok is a fat deposit, wonder the label water kok comes from


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I Kiss His KOK All The Times. It Feel So Amazing ! He Love It So Much Too !


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

MrJackyTang said:


> I Kiss His KOK All The Times. It Feel So Amazing ! He Love It So Much Too !


Things just got a lil weord in here lol

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

A little weird is an under statement.

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Wouldn't a diet high in fat go against what we've been told "fish have issues digesting fatty foods"


macframalama said:


> the kok is just a fat storage, and also water, i think that is what makes up the hardcore flowerhorn foods is a high fat content but im not 100 on that...
> 
> and Jacky ... that thing is a BEAST, when i look at that head on shot i think it can read my mind....


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments My Lovely Brothers And Sisters !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The LIKEs !


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You have done an amazing job!
Congrats on winning. You deserve that!
What do you feed your flowerhorn to get that beautiful colour and that super looking kok??


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow beautiful fish congratulations on the win!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments Brother Fish Rookie.

Honestly. That's All Genetic. If the FH have A Good Gen. No matter what u do. He is gonna be a Masterpiece for sure.

That's why choosing A Good Gen is really important when getting a nice FHs.



Fish rookie said:


> You have done an amazing job!
> Congrats on winning. You deserve that!
> What do you feed your flowerhorn to get that beautiful colour and that super looking kok??


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much for all the good compliments bro.


mrbob said:


> Wow beautiful fish congratulations on the win!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Did you breed this flowerhorn yourself? Are the parents also champions?
Very curious to see the parents if you have them.
May I ask how many fh did you send in for the show?
Congrats once again.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments ! 
I didn't breed him that doesn't worth the time to breed Since Over 5000 FHs Only One Look Like That ! 
I Bought Him For $3,000USD and Entered Him To The Show And Glad He Won The CHAMPION Tittle For The Whole Courntry In VIETNAM ! Everyone is only allowed to enter 1 fish in each size to be fair.


Fish rookie said:


> Did you breed this flowerhorn yourself? Are the parents also champions?
> Very curious to see the parents if you have them.
> May I ask how many fh did you send in for the show?
> Congrats once again.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. That is so cool. 1 out of 5000+ FH to look like that! That is really something.
Congrats once again


----------

